# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wegblijven van mijn menstruatie zonder zwangerschap

## dominique smink

hallo allemaal

Ik heb een vraag aan jullie ik slik nu sinds 2/3 weken niet meer de pil omdat ik denk dat ik zwanger ben maar heb al een aantal testen gedaan en ze waren allemaal NEGATIEF.
Wie kan mij helpen ik had 10-07-2008 moeten menstrueren maar ben het tot op heden nog steeds NIET.
dus naar mijn eigen berekening ben ik nu 6 dagen overtijd, ik ben gister bij een vervangende huisarts geweest en die heeft mij het advies gegeven om het deze week nog aan te kijken en dat we dan verder gaan kijken maar dan bij me eigen huisarts.
maar tot die tijd leef ik in onzekerheid dus wie kan mij een verlossend antwoord geven wat ik nu het beste kan doen.

alvast iedereen die dit leest en reageerd bedankt ik zal er ongetwijfeld wat aan hebben groetjes D.Smink

----------


## Neeltje87

Hoi Dominique, 

Vervelend dat je nu in zulke onzekerheid zit..helaas kan ik je verder niet heel erg helpen. Maar heb je misschien last van stress? spanningen voor een vakantie? ik werd een keer ook niet ongesteld, ik dacht niet echt dat ik last van stress/spanningen had maar die week had ik wel een presentatie op school..en na die presentatie werd ik ongesteld. Dus er zat stiekem toch wel wat spanningen in me zegmaar. 
Testen zijn redelijk betrouwbaar..dus ik denk niet dat je zwanger bent. Maar ik lees dat je 2/3 weken geleden al gestopt bent met de pil? Hierdoor kan het natuurlijk ook komen dat je nog niet ongesteld bent geworden...Je hoort vaker dat als mensen stoppen met de pil ze een tijd niet ongesteld worden of een eisprong hebben. 
een verlossend antwoord kan ik je niet bieden..je kan altijd nog een test doen als dat je misschien zekerder maakt? 
succes ermee en niet te veel stressen!

Neeltje

----------

